# Battle of the Scorebooks



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, I've tried figuring this out from the AWDF, UScA and DVG websites but didn't get very far. 

A. AWDF seems to state that the AWDF scorebook will be issued by the individual member breed clubs. 
B. If the club giving the trial is an AWDF member, does that make that trial an AWDF trial where you should be able to use the AWDF scorebook? 
C. Assume a dog has a scorebook issued by NAWBA which is an AWDF member.

1. Handler wants to enter a UScA trial. From what it appears on the website, if handler doesn't have a UScA member scorebook, as a non-member, it can send its scorebook to UScA with $40 and UScA will issue a scorebook.

a. However, suppose the scorebook has a WDA Sch I title. Will UScA recognize that title when it issues the UScA scorebook?
b. What if the title was obtained at a DVG trial or any other AWDF member club. Will UScA recognize the titles when they issue the UScA scorebook?

2. Handler wants to enter a DVG trial. 
a. Do they need a separate DVG issued scorebook?
b. If they are not a member of DVG, will DVG issue a score book?
c. In issuing a scorebook, will DVG recognize previous titles earned--UScA, WDA, etc.

D. It appears that there are member breed clubs like NAWBA, FedAB, etc. and member club organization like UScA and DVG. If a member breed club like NAWBA or FedAB holds a schutzhund trial, is AWDF the sanctioning organization?

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

the awdf scorebook was suppose to have universal acceptance within the federation. it is does not accept this and requires the awdf scorebook to be certified for a fee.

a nawda book and a current membership card should be all that is needed to enter a trial in the federation.

usrc does not issue awdf scorebooks and you would be lucky enough if you could get a scorebook at this time.

the dvg require members to have a dvg scorebook form germany. at this time with the current regulation one scorebook to be used they would not be using awdf scorebooks in the future as only one can be used per the 2012 regulation. 

the wda trials are not accepted by the awdf or the fci. so no the ipo 1 would not be accepted.

a wda trial with a sv judge would be accepted by the usca as the usca is a member of the wusv and must accept the tiles give by the sv/svf/svr judges. again the other members of the awdf are not members of the wusv and any of their issues do not effect the awdf. the wda/usc/wusv is their own issue.

dvg accepts trial from the awdf and scorebooks. however if you are a member of the dog you must have a dog book. if not a valid membership card and scorebook is fine.

the awdf is the sanctioning body for the members of the federation in the same way the vdh sanctions the sv, dv, bk, psk, dhv ect.

the fly in the ointment is usca as they do not want to accept the members of the federations scorebooks with out collecting a fee and recertifying them


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually the USRC does issue AWDF score books. I issue them.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

mark chase said:


> t
> the dvg require members to have a dvg scorebook form germany. at this time with the current regulation one scorebook to be used they would not be using awdf scorebooks in the future as only one can be used per the 2012 regulation.


Mark,

Could you point to where it says in the 2012 rules that there is only one score book per dog? I read it as you can only present (and have the judge sign) one score book at any trial. NOT that the dog can not have more then one score book. I have had AWDF (UScA USMRA, UDC, AWMA) and DVG score books on most of my dogs


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I am a member of DVG and GSSCC(SV) and trial both. Each accept both score books.


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I think for breed survey you need "Sch1" can't be "VPG1"(DVG) I guess that changes with the new IPO?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Leslie Patterson said:


> I am a member of DVG and GSSCC(SV) and trial both. Each accept both score books.


Leslie

Have you trialed this year yet? The new IPO rules say the judge can only accept one score book at a trial now


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Leslie
> 
> Have you trialed this year yet? The new IPO rules say the judge can only accept one score book at a trial now


No and I haven't really looked into any of the new rules yet..trials don't start here until May.


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Actually the USRC does issue AWDF score books. I issue them.


glad you are doing it now.


----------



## mark chase (May 7, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mark,
> 
> Could you point to where it says in the 2012 rules that there is only one score book per dog? I read it as you can only present (and have the judge sign) one score book at any trial. NOT that the dog can not have more then one score book. I have had AWDF (UScA USMRA, UDC, AWMA) and DVG score books on most of my dogs


your right only once scorebook may be presented to and signed by the judge. i have a usca,bk,usabox(awdf) books on my dogs now. so come spring i can only use one which for me will be the usabox/awdf book as this book will be accepted in other countries. so this will be the book the dog uses for the rest of the trials entered. 

so my usca and bk books will stay in a folder.

mark chase


----------

